# MCGREGORS PRÜGEL-PLEITE GEGEN MAYWEATHER (1xVideo)



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2017)




----------



## hirnknall (31 Aug. 2017)

War ein toller Kampf, ich habe ihn live gesehen :thumbup:

McGregor war in der ersten Runde der aggressivere, konnte aber sein aggressives Niveau nicht halten.
Mayweather dagegen war echt geil, der war immer im Vorwärtsgang, egal ob defensiv or aggresiv. Aber klar, als der körperlich kleinere muss man in den Mann reingehen und das hat der Floyd perfekt gemacht :WOW:

Wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn sich so ein Ausnahmeboxer von einem Proleten umhauen ließe


----------

